# is this SLS??



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

hello everyone. this is my very first tadpole from auratus blue and black that i have kept for 2 years since they were froglets. they are first time parents.his/hers front legs just morphed out today and i fear that it may be sls or is it too soon to tell? 
any feed back is appreciated.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

yes, that appears to be SLS


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Its to soon to tell, you have to wait till the froglet morph out.....honestly it looks fine to me.


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

ggazonas said:


> Its to soon to tell, you have to wait till the froglet morph out.....honestly it looks fine to me.


Thank you I'm hoping your right. I'll give it some time.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but based on my experiences and knowledge that is indeed spindly leg.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea sorry but I have to agree that is sls. The way the toes curl inward, the legs are very thin, and the elbow joint is at that fixed angle are all the classic signs of sls that I've seen from some my frogs. 
Watch it when it swims around and see if it moves the front legs at all; in my experience healthy froglets move their front legs and bend their elbows when they move, but sls frogs cannot. 
Bryan


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

This tadpole was from their first clutch. All other eggs were bad except this one. 
I was reading its more common in first time parents in their first eggs. :/ 

I'll check out if he moves his front legs when he swims. I didn't really look.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It might be time to review your supplement schedule. SLS is typically due to nutrition of the parents. 
1) What are you dusting with?
2) How often do you feed and dust
3) How/where do you store your supplements
4) How old are your supplements


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> It might be time to review your supplement schedule. SLS is typically due to nutrition of the parents.
> 1) What are you dusting with?
> 2) How often do you feed and dust
> 3) How/where do you store your supplements
> 4) How old are your supplements


I've read it could be a number of things but actual cause is unknown. 
I use repashy calcium plus. 
I feed everyday and dust them everyday. 
I usually store my supplements under the sink. Where it's a bit cooler. 
I just replaced the bottle about a month before my frogs started to lay eggs. So its about 2-3 months or so old . Before then it was about 4-6 months.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Perezmoses06 said:


> I've read it could be a number of things but actual cause is unknown.
> I use repashy calcium plus.
> I feed everyday and dust them everyday.
> I usually store my supplements under the sink. Where it's a bit cooler.
> I just replaced the bottle about a month before my frogs started to lay eggs. So its about 2-3 months or so old . Before then it was about 4-6 months.


That all sounds good but if you feed every day, you might be better off to dust every other feeding.
Best storage for your vitamins is in the fridge and NOT the freezer. I pull a small amount, enough for 2 or 3 weeks use, and keep that in the frog room. The rest stays in the fridge and I NEVER let it come up to room temperature.
Sounds like you are well aware that you are best off to replace it every 6 months.


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll start storing them in the fridge. 
I looked at the tadpole swim and his arms stayed in the fixed position and there didnt seem to be any movement. 
I really don't want to euthanize but I know that is the only option.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Perezmoses06 said:


> I've read it could be a number of things but actual cause is unknown.


 
Actually, we are getting a good handle on the causes of spindly leg... based on anecdotal evidence, the vast majority of cases follow the pattern of where insufficient vitamin A (in the form of a retinoid and not beta carotene), prevents proper development. 
See ingentaconnect Abnormalities of forelimb and pronephros in a direct developing f... 

Raldh expression in embryos of the direct developing frog Eleutherodactylus coqui and the conserved retinoic acid requirement for forelimb initiation - Elinson - 2008 - Journal of Experimental Zoology Part B: Molecular and Developmental Evolution - W

In a couple of cases in institutions, excessive levels of phosphate in the water used for tadpole rearing resulted in spindly leg which disappeared as soon as the water quality was corrected. 

An unpublished study done at the Baltimore Zoo, demonstrated that that in properly supplemented adult dendrobatids, spindly leg could not be induced... (personal communication (Anthony Wisnieski)) 


Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Keeping Ed's post in mind, you may wish to rotate some Repashy Vitamin A Plus into their feeding schedule. It made a positive difference with my Tarapoto in a hurry.


----------



## Perezmoses06 (Jun 14, 2012)

I already ordered some repashy vitamin A .thanks guys.


----------

